# southdown aquatics?



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

Are their custom flat pack vivs any good ? Plan on getting two 6x2x2s and would like to know if anybody has had experience with them.
Cheers David.


----------



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

I'd like to say if they are any good but waiting for mine to come, be ringing but no one is answering to tell me when it's here..


----------



## replicas (Nov 21, 2010)

I ordered a 6x2x2 on 02 November 12, and still waiting for it.
They didn't start processing the order until the 17th of November and still shows order being processed on their website. Sent them an e-mail through their enquiry form about 3 weeks ago and have had no response from them.
They are selling via Ebay and do say they take a while to be built and delivered, roughly 8 weeks excluding weekends, bank holidays, so that probably means at least 12 weeks in reality. Very lacking in communication with customers by the sound of it though if Juzz can't get response on phone and I can't by e-mail. Cheers Paul.


----------



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

I spoke to Richard once via his mobile beginning of year to check he had received my bank transfer ok, an he said I would get mine mid to late January. Iv rung mobile and office number several times, sent tx to mobile on a few occasions, messages via 2 eBay accounts and had no reply. Wish I'd paid for it through eBay now so I could of claimed money back. They've got me money just got to wait now.
Since 17th November that is just stupid. If I don't hear anything this week I will be driving up their to see them..


----------



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

Just wrote above message and thought I'd give them a go calling them and they didn't answer, then 5 mins later got call back  hopefully being delivered Tuesday 5th


----------



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

Give them a ring quick paul


----------



## replicas (Nov 21, 2010)

Just rang them Juzz, but no answer, so left message. Try again tomorrow.
Good news about your viv though! Cheers Paul.


----------



## Otus (Dec 18, 2012)

I ordered one from eBay 6 weeks ago and then realised he is no longer selling from eBay no more but there are 3 other sellers using his eBay pictures to sell the same vivs so not sure what going on there. I managed to speak to him yesterday and my viv should be here next Friday. It is peace of mind juzz has received the viv Im not worrying so much now


----------



## Maries Reptiles (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi there to every one that bought a viv off Richard he is very busy but will get back to you all and as for eBay I am now selling off there and getting them from Richard if you have any questions please contact me on 07748220106


----------



## Suresight (Jan 20, 2014)

*Southdown aquatics are very good!*

Hi there I have just taken delivery of my new viv from Rich at Southdown Aquatics and I have to say I am impressed with it. Sturdy well build and easy to take down and put up again, His prices are unbeatable and the delivery costs are very reasonable. So people have stated you cannot get hold of him via phone, I have to say while this might be true he does have an email address and always answers it that night. I would also like to add the fact he is so busy means he must be making a lot of vivs!

With regards to would I use him again the answer is yes as not only do you get a great product but the guys is also very nice to deal with and very knowledgeable, Would I recommend him..... well its all on here and anywhere else I can put it! 

All the best reptile lovers


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Iv'e now been waiting 9 weeks for a cabinet which I understood would be about 6 weeks.

No reply to email - I was told on the phone 2 weeks ago it was basically done and would be shipping soon. Now no reply to texts......

If it was going to be 12 weeks or whatever then state 12 weeks, not 6 then miss the expectation. Really unhappy at the lack of any response and delivery date though. The end product had better be quality!

Considering raising a charge back on PayPal until the issue is resolved given the lack of any response to communication.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Not normally one to do this, But i picked up on something.

2014 account; 2 posts, one post is saying this "rich" guy is awesome and would use him again, perfect communication, would recommend him etc. But then the other post is saying he is rich.



Suresight said:


> Kind regards
> Rich
> Join Viv backgrounds on Facebook for more pictures



Might be a coincidence, but it's something that stood out to me. I haven't dealt with another person called Ben on here before, so from *my experience* that these *could* be the same person.


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

I did some digging and I don't think they are the same person.

I paid Richard Plassing on PayPal and the Facebook page for the viv backgrounds is Richard Martin.


Either way I think this is more of a case of slow and non-responsive / bad customer service than anything dodgy. Even so it's not great and really frustrating to be sat here 9 weeks on with no cabinet and no sign of delivery in sight when it should have been with me 3 weeks ago.

One more email sent. If I don't get a delivery date this time I think I will open a claim with PayPal and order from ND Aquatics instead.


----------



## Suresight (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re richard the cabinet maker*

Hi,

To make it clear I am not the cabinet maker, I just used him and was very happy however since buying I now cannot get hold of him at all. 
I used to make back grounds but I struggle to make now due to lack of time.

I wish you luck


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion then 

Just thought i'd throw that out there and glad it's been cleared up.


----------



## smiler2007 (Aug 16, 2014)

Southdown Aquatics have drastically changed their service in the new year and now have someone full time in the office.


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

To update my post:-


12 Weeks on I took delivery of my order today.

It was out for delivery three weeks ago, however mid delivery the veneer started to peel off and the cabinet had to be returned to Southdown.

They (Michelle there) were very apologetic about it and said it was because the supplier of the glue sent the wrong strength and it hadn't become apparent until the veneer started to peel. Not sure how - I can only assume that the glue comes in plain containers with no markings saying what it is....... :hmm:


Anyhow, since it was going back I asked for a shelf to be added to the cupboard in the cabinet and this was offered free of charge because of the delay.


So forward to today and I just took delivery. No sign of the shelf in the cupboard which I asked for - Worse still in my original spec I requested holes in the back of the unit for electric plugs (there is an open space in the cabinet where I will put a viv, so naturally need holes to feed plugs through) and these holes have not been drilled. I do not have the tools to drill such holes so now I need to find someone who can do that for me as well as put a shelf into the cupboard. Fair enough the shelf wasn't on the original spec, but being told it would not be an issue for it to be done it's not on really. The cupboard door has also not been cut straight at the top and looks like it was done in a rush, which is disappointing.


It's also worth noting that the original reason I was given for the delay was "warped glass" from the supplier, however this is a caibnet / stand, no glass in it - So sounds like it was a fob off.

I am aware Michelle (smiler2007 at a guess) / Richard will be reading this - Thanks for the cabinet, its OK, but I won't be ordering anything from you again. 1. The simple thing of missing the plug holes from the spec causes me a headache to start with 2. Why it took double the stated time I will never know and 3. I don't know if the whole glass excuse was just confusion or just to get me off the phone but either way it shows just how disorganised things are.


I wish I had ordered from ND Aquatics for this - A touch more expensive but doubful I would of had these issues.

:banghead:


----------



## smiler2007 (Aug 16, 2014)

To Mike,

I have just responded to your message.

We have apologised it has taken so long to get to you and I informed you of the reasons for this.

We have done everything we can to get it to you, the problems with the edging strip was down to the glue and that is why we cancelled the last delivery as the edging was off. We have had a full refund from the manufacturer for that batch of edging. The edging comes in a roll and is pre glued and is put through an edge bander, we don't spray the glue on by hand as it is already on the edging which is why we don't know about it until it is too late.

We go off the original drawings you sent which we used for reference to make your stand, we were unaware of the need for holes and none were requested, I have attached a picture of your original drawings.

The extra shelf was an oversight on my part and I have apologised for this as it was already with the courier when I checked with Richard if the shelf went in.

I have also sent you a picture of the unit before it was packaged and there is no problems with it, I have also attached it here.

We apologise you are not happy which is why I have offered you a partial refund as you waited so long and have offered a full refund of you return the unit to us.


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the message Michelle. I am sure you don't want a public debate about it just as much as I don't want to go over it again any more on here, but it was agreed in an email which I have dated 17th October 2014 from Richard confirming that cable holes would be cut. I am not a liar and would not say it were it not true.

As you know I have accepted your offer to resolve the situation so I do not propose to go further in depth on here about the other issues identified which we discussed on text but please do not make me out to be a liar?


----------



## smiler2007 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am in no way calling you a liar, you mentioned it was on your original specs which we checked.

Of course we don't want a public debate and like I said I am sorry you are unhappy with your transaction and we have issued you a partial refund.

We are a small family run business and negative posts can be very damaging especially as we work so hard. 

Unfortunately this post dates back two years now and has lots of views. We make well over forty vivs and units a month and it is just disheartening then one delayed transaction due to unforeseeable circumstances which we have been let down by materials is put all over the forum for everyone to read.

I am sorry you feel let down by our service.


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Balance*

Having read this thread, just like to say I ordered a 6 foot viv with altered measurements width/height from Southdown last year.

The viv was delivered 5 weeks from order, had no problems getting updates on mobile number. When it was delivered the guy helped me offload it up 2 flights of stairs and into my flat (i live on own, so wouldve been a real struggle by myself).

The viv is excellent quality, board used is thicker than the stuff used on latest Vivexotic range, i have my 46" Flatscreen tv & hdd recorder & Xbox on it with no problems 10 months on.

Just like to say thanks Southdown. Recommend :2thumb:


----------

